# A Hamilton 992 From 1925 - A Christmas Present



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

My dear wife has nabbed this very nice-looking Hamilton 992 for me for Christmas. I haven't seen it in the flesh yet, but the pics look promising...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice wife. Nice pressie. Lovely watch! :yes:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

HOW COME THAT I NEVER HAD A WIFE LIKE THAT ? VERY NICE WATCH AS WELL


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

And I hereby nominate your wife for 'wife of the Year' award. (Is she a keeper?)


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

JWL940 said:


> And I hereby nominate your wife for 'wife of the Year' award. (Is she a keeper?)


Well, after 46 years I suppose she IS a keeper... :yahoo:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good one Will (and Mrs Will). I'm 13 years behind you.

The last 2 photos, is that the inside of the back cover? If so then there has been some serious care and attention lavished on that by Pugh Brothers who I guess we're the original suppliers.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes - it's the case inner. I've never seen one as elaborate as that before - looks lovely. I hadn't heard of Pugh Brothers but, as you say, they've really gone to town on it.


----------

